# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Thắc mắc với board PlanetCNC USB MK2.

## GORLAK

Tình hình là e mua cái BOB MK2 tàu, thấy nó khác xa mấy cái tàu rao trên mạng, ng bán chỉ giao e cái board mà chưa có manual PIN out, bác nào xài rồi xin cho e sợ đồ PIN out với ạ, chức năng cơ bản thì ok còn mở rộng e đang tịt, mò hoài ko ra, sợ hí hoáy bậy nó cháy thì uổng tiền.

----------


## phuongmd

Bác tham khảo cái này

----------

CKD, GORLAK

----------


## Ona

Mình cũng sử dụng card này, chú ý cái mình đánh dấu đỏ. 7 cái output nó không phải như nhau. (chỉ biết nó khác nhau thôi chứ để làm gì thì không biết  :Smile:  )






Vừa tìm ra, cái của bạn là cái này 
https://world.taobao.com/item/522788....a7FirI#detail

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Vãi thật, nó giải thích toàn tiếng tàu...:-P :-P :-P :-P

3 cái output màu xanh là ra trực tiếp 5V kích role ngoài (BOB mach3 tích hợp luôn role), còn 4 cái màu vàng vẫn chưa mò ra, heheeh

----------

